# The best stealth tool kits for mountain biking



## Teleken1 (Jun 12, 2011)

Get a seat bag & carry your tube and tools in it & stop this strapping your tube and Co2 to your frame shenanigans.


----------



## ka81ua (Oct 14, 2014)

and try to find your seatbag somewhere along the 8km trail after it came off because of rear wheel when seatpost fully dropped.


----------



## Jim_Rawson (Oct 15, 2018)

Seat bag with a dropper post? Let me know how that works....


----------



## Natalia (Jun 19, 2015)

Those are neat and all, but I switch between a number of bikes for different trails and seasons, so it would mean either buying multiple copies of these or remembering to move them bike to bike. I'll stick to keeping my tools in my pack, that way I just have to remember to grab that one bag for every ride. I can't seem to keep a full water bottle in a cage on the terrain around here anyway.


----------



## Suns_PSD (Dec 13, 2013)

I use the Topeak Ninja bag combined with a OneUp air pump that has storage inside and this setup allows me to carry everything I need for reasonable bike repairs.


----------



## Entrenador (Oct 8, 2004)

Finally found a good reason for 1.5" diameter steer tubes.


----------



## mtbTOT (Aug 15, 2020)

Think it's odd they never include the Wolf Tooth EnCase tool system in these reviews.


----------



## Marty1 (Aug 18, 2020)

The Industry Nine Match Stix tool is no longer produced.


----------



## Ron5 (Sep 3, 2020)

A chart of all the tools ever needed on the trail and what is included in each product offering.
Some of these solutions can be combined.
The head tube and crank areas can be used to have almost any tool needed
Also the axel and water bottle older integrated solution can be paired. Can use all three spots also.
The quick adjustment toolsh would be good to keep on the watter bottle cage area.
The T handle would go on the bottle cage, alowing the axel solution to loose the handle removing the fast dirtbag thief front wheel grab problem if not just your trail bike. The correct bit should not be the default bit for the front axle remove.
Loose the advertising on the covers, they should look like nothing, dull plastic dirt plug looking to the average dirt bagger.
If Bits are used then an extender can be included to get to long reach locations.
The smaller sizes need this. Don't need huge torque requirements for these. So can have its old fold out handle (both ends?) that also fit into main handle for breaking stubborn threads.
BB hollow crank location best for centered weight add and lowest possible location. so its should be used to full advantage for the big heavy stuff that can fit there.
The axle idea is cool, but you have to take off the front wheel for minor adjustments and fixes. If it just was for added bit storage and possibly a long extender or large torgue requirements for bigger bits then this could be combined solution. If just axle storage then non-clinching side hollow end can be plugged with kit holder. It can be removed without taking off the front wheel. Also lower weight location add


----------

